# Altoids Ss Idea/prototype



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's an idea for a very small slingshot.
May even be small enough to have as a keyring.

I haven't tried it yet


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

that is ..... brilliant!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice! I wonder how easy it is to shoot like that?


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree....
Kip


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

great idea, i love paracord and a great incorporation of the material, NICE!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This looks quite similar to The Gopher's GS-12:

http://slingshotforu...pic/5281-gs-12/

And here is the version of the GS-12 that that I made in aluminum plate:










As originally designed, I think it is just a bit too large for an Altoids tin, but could easily be scaled. If yours shoots like the GS-12, it should be quite good. Hope you can enter it in the Altoids tin contest.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments guys.
I've just banded it up and did a few pretend shots without ammo.

It feels pretty comfortable and you do not have to grip it. It take no energy to hold bracing with thumb and finger outstretched.

A couple of surprise things became apparent








1. The para cord acts as a shield against hand slap.
2. It auto flips because of the tension and not having to hook the finger or thumb around. Which is great because I still sometimes forget to flip my pfs.

Charles- I'll be building a micarta version hopefully this weekend to enter into your Altoids comp


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> This looks quite similar to The Gopher's GS-12:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...pic/5281-gs-12/
> 
> ...


indeed sir! i was going for the same type idea but.................................. you'll see!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks inventive


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For those who are interested, I re-scaled the original design for the GS-12 so that it will fit in an Altoids Tin. The Gopher was kind enough to let me post the re-scaled design in the Downloads section.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> This looks quite similar to The Gopher's GS-12:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...pic/5281-gs-12/
> 
> ...


that looks good in aluminum Charles, same dimensions as the gs12?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

newconvert said:


> This looks quite similar to The Gopher's GS-12:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...pic/5281-gs-12/
> 
> ...


that looks good in aluminum Charles, same dimensions as the gs12?
[/quote]

Yep ... that is made to the original GS-12 design and is too large for an Altoid tin. I coated it with that tool dip stuff to give a better grip.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Very cool idea

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wak said:


> Here's an idea for a very small slingshot.
> May even be small enough to have as a keyring.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet
> ...


How has your design been for shooting? Does the lanyard just wrap around your hand, or is it tied in a loop? What sort of bands are you using on it?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Really nice job bro. Looks like batmans slingshot


----------

